

Upgrade VS.NET 2005/2008 to VS.NET 2010? - panuvin

Hello all,<p>I'm a long-time reader, but this is my first post -- I registered just to ask.  First, I'm a developer, primarily in .NET using both Winforms and Webforms.  I was looking at different CodeProject solutions yesterday and came across a great example of how to do something in Windows 7; but it was a .NET 2010 Windows app, using XAML to construct the main form.<p>Now I've looked at XAML a little bit, having attended classes at different .NET conferences.  The code is easy enough to read, being a lot like HTML... but with a TON more methods available in each tag.  It seems like learning XAML would be quite an undertaking and that it's geared more towards designers.  I haven't yet seen if all the properties are easily available for each "tag". But working at a smaller company, we don't <i>have</i> someone who works only as a UI designer, and this is the case at most non-enormous firms.<p>So I'm wondering, how many of you are making the transition to VS.NET 2010?  ...and of those, how many intend on writing your Windows and Web apps using XAML?  I know you can use VS.NET 2010 without XAML and I think it's the de facto choice for Silverlight developers [if not a requirement]... but I'm curious how many of you will be, or already are, using XAML and 2010.<p>Any comments would be greatly appreciated!
======
maresca
I use VS 2010 at home and 2008 at work. The only difference I have noticed is
that VS 2010 uses more memory.

I don't plan on using XAML, WCF, WPF, or Silverlight. I have seen .NET
transform over the years. All of these technologies feel like another layer of
abstraction that I don't need. I'd rather use remoting than WCF. I like that
my layouts are declared in code rather than in XAML. I also don't think many
users are fond of Silverlight. Who wants to install another plugin? HTML5 +
SVG may prove to be a better solution in the future.

Always be weary of new and shiny technologies. That being said, I didn't like
LINQ until I found a really good use for it, so your mileage may vary.

